

A Gentle Intro to MVC - nym
http://nemetral.net/2008/07/31/a-gentle-introduction-to-mvc-part-1/

======
jhancock
I think its great that webapps have borrowed some concepts from MVC. But
people should understand that this new thing should be called something like
"web_mvc" or less glamourous "web_page_shared_nothing_mvc".

Separation of code and componentized page rendering are well done by web
frameworks which call themselves MVC, but are leaving a lot on the table from
the original use of the pattern.

The original MVC had models, views, and controllers living independent life
cycles. These objects used events and inversion of control to bind and inject
themselves into one another. Far more interesting than web_mvc which basically
spins up a bunch of objects, renders a page and throws everything away until
the next request. The closest thing web frameworks have to original MVC lives
in projects like seaside and lift.

------
Nycto
This article makes me nervous. The author freely admits to a gaping security
hole in part 3 of the article. Instead of fixing the code, the author just
added an annotation. I just know that someone inexperienced in the ways of PHP
is going to copy and paste that code without reading everything thoroughly. I
understand the author was trying to keep things simple, but it's irresponsible
in my opinion.

